# ants in potted plant inside



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

You can spray the plant with insecticidal soap or permethrin/pyrethrin (all commercial products) to kill the ants without harming the plant.

You will need to figure out where the ants are coming from. Put some ant baits out or treat how you normally trail. I doubt the ants have colonized the pot but if they have, you can try replacing the potting mix and flushing the mix from the roots. 

More than likely, you are dealing with one of the tiny ant varieties and the plant is not the main attraction. These varieties commonly colonize inside the house. Getting rid of them is a matter using the right baits for the feeding cycle and ant species. I have found the 5 gram plastic makeup jars make ideal bait holders and inexpensive.





__





Ant Bait Choices, Ant Baits That Work


Find professional ant baits for all ants, find ant baits that work and ant recommendations"trol




www.doyourownpestcontrol.com








__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. since i posted i have been wiping them up with a soapy sponge, it looks like i got them all.
i do think they were colonizing, looks like they started building condo's, lol. 

i do treat around the house, but this year they have been bad.


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

Out here, the weather has really helped the pest population. Mice, ground hogs, spiders, ants, wasps, etc have all been much worst this year than the last several years. We had light winter (temp wise) & early spring which meant food sources were an issue. Then the heat & lack of water this summer...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just had a big black widow run across my leg. . .I'll trade you?


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I just had a big black widow run across my leg. . .I'll trade you?


A fly was crawling on my leg when I read this... Literally need to change my shorts... & I used to like your posts


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Hit the edge of the pot with some Terro?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Hit the edge of the pot with some Terro?


i could, but my wife touching the pot. i'm not comfortable with that. i was looking for something to spray inside on the dirt where they are, were, building their condo's. but me wiping them up has got rid of them. lots of bugs and weeds this year.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You can get outdoor Terro stakes you could just stick in the dirt like you would outdoors.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

huesmann said:


> You can get outdoor Terro stakes you could just stick in the dirt like you would outdoors.


didn't know that, thank you


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> i could, but my wife touching the pot. i'm not comfortable with that. i was looking for something to spray inside on the dirt where they are, were, building their condo's. but me wiping them up has got rid of them. lots of bugs and weeds this year.


Ants hate water. you could just put the plant near dirt outside & fill it with water. They pack up their babies & leave,


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Fill what with water?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the pot, flood them out.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Won't that drown the plant too?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

let it sit 5-10 mins, or whatever, then drain it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Won't that drown the plant too?


Plants don't usually drown. It would take days to drown most plants, I believe. I think that's a succulent? This plant is native to tropical Africa.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Fix'n it said:


> we now have ants in this pot, it just started. what can i do about it ? thanx
> View attachment 664125


Did you have that plant pot outside for any significant length of time?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Plants don't usually drown. It would take days to drown most plants, I believe. I think that's a succulent? This plant is native to tropical Africa.


Looks like a Sanseveria, or Adders Tongue or Snake plant.

Tough as hard boiled epithets.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Looks like a Sanseveria, or Adders Tongue or Snake plant.
> 
> Tough as hard boiled epithets.


I bookmarked it earlier -





__





Sansevieria trifasciata - Plant Finder






www.missouribotanicalgarden.org


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Fix'n it got an update?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

no more ants.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

What was your solution?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

huesmann said:


> What was your solution?


soapy water on a sponge, wipe em up as i saw them. there was never a lot = 5-10, then down to 6-5, then 1-2, then none. 

i have had good luck killing bugs with soapy water. just have to get it on them.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I guess a surfactant would do that.


----------

